# Anthony Davis has shoulder sprain



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Pelicans All-Star Anthony Davis has been diagnosed with a right shoulder sprain and is listed as day to day, the team announced Sunday.
> 
> Davis was injured on a hard fall in which he struggled to brace himself after an alley-oop dunk late in the first half of Saturday night's 107-72 loss to the Chicago Bulls, and he did not return.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12297281/anthony-davis-new-orleans-pelicans-right-shoulder-sprain

Glad he's day-to-day and it's not worse.


----------

